# After the hunt meat smoker build



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

My last homemade smoker lasted 15 years. It was a converted chest freezer I tipped on its side and it worked great for hot smoking but eventually rusted through because of the heat and moisture and salt inherent to the smoking process.

Being that I like to build things, I began building a new smoker from scratch. I searched online for big electric smokers to get a feel for what’s available and to find something to pattern mine after (never been ashamed to steal a good idea) Most of the smokers were too small for what I want but none of the big commercial units allowed for cold smoking. Part of the reason I want a new smoker is so I can smoke things like cheese, nuts, lox and other things that are cold smoked. Also the big commercial units cost around $4,000. I think the price is fair considering what you get but I would rather make my own. 

This is an example of what out there.

http://store.cookshack.com/p-121-smartsmoker-oven-sm160.aspx

I like it but it cant be used to cold smoke and it has too few racks. My smoker will sit outside year round so it has to be weatherproof. Since most of the meat smoking I do is in the winter in temps below freezing, I will insulate the smoker with 1 ½ thick foam board. I will use treated lumber for the legs since its going to sit outside year round. I will make it for hot smoking but will build a cold smoking adapter. I want ten racks and the extra height for smoking hot sticks and bacon sides. The inside smoking area I’m shooting for is 25” wide, 20” deep and 48” tall and will be lined with aliminum. Its going to have dual exhaust, and T-111 exterior siding and will be about 7 feet tall. The inner walls are going to be ½ inch thick plywood. 

The back wall










Fast forward to the completion of the structure. The upper opening is the smoking chamber. The lower is where the electric heating elements and pan filled with wood will go. each compartment will have its own door so I can add wood and adjust the heat without opening the upper area and letting all the heat out. The recessed areas are 1 ½ inches deep and will be filled with pink foam board (R-7.5).





















Here is the inner ceiling. I’m using 3 inch galvanized for the smoke stacks. I cut and bent tabs all the way around to attach it to the wood and to have a good seal.










Testing to see if it fits.










The space between the inner ceiling and the outer roof will be filled with insulation board. This was to test the fit to make sure I had the smoke stack holes in the right place.










I don’t have a sheet metal break for making the bends in the aluminum lining so I improvised.










The floor piece being tested for proper fit. My plan is to wrap all the exposed wood with aluminum. I will use aluminum nails to hold the aluminum lining in place to avoid rust. 










The racks for smoking will be supported by 3/4 inch poplar dowels. They will be supported by the hard maple strips on each side. I drilled a 7/8 inch hole about halfway through the maple and then split each one on my table saw. Each strip will be able to support 5 dowels.



















Once I finish lining the entire inside with aluminum, I will attach the maple rack supports.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job. Couldn't the walls be fiberglassed instead of putting aluminium, or would there be to much heat for fiberglassed walls on the inside? Thanks for showing us your smoker. It will be interesting to see the rest of the build.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

This is cool,I was just looking around for DIY smoker builds.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Raymond 1 said:


> Couldn't the walls be fiberglassed instead of putting aluminium, or would there be to much heat for fiberglassed walls on the inside?


I don't think I would like that much plastic in close quarters with my food, especially if hot smoking is to be done. the toxins just never stop leaching out of that stuff.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im not sure about the toxins released from aluminum either..... 

Might be worth checking into.

I do alot of smoking, but nothing with electric. If you dont already you should check out thesmokering.com and bbq-brethern.com awesome sites


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looking good so far!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Many cooking untesils and baking, cookies sheets and pizza pans, cake pans are made from aluminum. Its a common cooking material. Stainless steel would have been better but hard to come by and far more expensive when aluminum will do just fine.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Subscribed!! Looking forward to seeing what is used to heat this bad chicken.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice I like it. Where will you get the electric element from? Please add pics during the build and of the final unit.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Im not sure about the toxins released from aluminum either.....


Actually aluminum is quite safe for use in a smoker. You'd have to have your food in direct contact with the metal and have the temperature extremely high for cross contamination. Most hot smoking is done under 300 F so I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Job so far, Rance, just curious did you get your user name from Pat McManus?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

BadgerT said:


> Nice Job so far, Rance, just curious did you get your user name from Pat McManus?


Yes I did. Loved his books.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I got the entire inside wrapped in aluminum and the maple rack supports installed. It was a bigger pain in the butt than I thought it would be.


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see the final product. Looking good Rancid!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rancid - that is outstanding work! 

I've seen your knife builds and now this...you are a true craftsman!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that puts Alton Brown to shame!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

That is sweet So far. I want to see how you finish it.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing.
Raymond


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice. 

Where do you get the sheet aluminum?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Where do you get the sheet aluminum?


Its a roofing product. Flashing. It comes in roles up to 24 inches wide.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you have a list of materials needed to build this smoker? If so, can you post it when you have time?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Rancid, what meat do you smoke the most? Plus I live in Milwaukee....need any one to taste test the first run to insure quality??


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I do a lot of sausage making as well as things like fish, bacon, ribs, brisket but I want to try cold smoking things like cheese, nuts and lox. As far as taste tester, I picked up a wife and two sons a while back for that job.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

nice build. The only thing I would have changed is the stack location. your smoke is going to just shoot right up and out. Id have put them 10 inches down on the sides. That way the smoke has to backtravel to get out.

Nice build though.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Its a roofing product. Flashing. It comes in roles up to 24 inches wide.


Huh, I thought that stuff was all galvanized. I'll have to take another look for the smoker I'm building out of an old upright deep freeze.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

VERY nice work !!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

With the interior done I focused on the outside. First the insulation. R 7.5 Pink foam board 1 1/2 thick.










I caulked around the smoke stacks before insulating. I don’t want any leaks.










Then the roof went on and more caulk.










Next was the fascia and some paint.










Then some tar paper.










Then the metal roof and drip edge and some white silicone caulk over the aluminum nail heads to prevent any leaks. 

Normally drip edge goes on before the tar paper and is covered by asphalt shingles that cover the nails holding the drip edge. The thin metal is not as robust as shingles so I used the drip edge to hold the thin roof metal down and to cover all the nails holding it in place. I put a large bead of silicone under each piece of drip edge before nailing it in place.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

subscribed and rated.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I love it. Waiting to see what you are going to use to heat this thing.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Smoker*

Looking good.
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am already tasting the smoked venison.
Raymond


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Im not sure about the toxins released from aluminum either.....


largely a myth, and in any case not an issue where the temperature is so low and there is no direct contact.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Since I don’t want rain and snow getting into the smoke stacks and since I cant find any caps for 3 inch ducting I made some from galvanized sheet.










The rolled it and riveted the joint.










Since I also can't find inline butterfly dampers for 3 inch ducting, I made my own from brass threaded rod and stainless hardware (no rust). It was pretty much a huge pain in the butt but it worked out ok.














































I started cutting the pieces of siding and painting the exterior corner trim. I hope to get that installed tomorrow so I can make the doors.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

It is surely coming together.
Raymond


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

If you did it again would you use 4" stacks so you can get caps and dampers for it?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

hogasm said:


> If you did it again would you use 4" stacks so you can get caps and dampers for it?


No, they seemed to be a bit too large and now that I have soveld the problem Its no big deal. Its the problem solving that takes up the most time. Actually doing it is not as bad.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200403561_200403561?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Material%20Handling-_-Dollies%20+%20Movers-_-189322&ci_sku=189322&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

you should use a dolly so you could move it 
other than that i will give ya a hell ya .


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Its a roofing product. Flashing. It comes in roles up to 24 inches wide.


So how many linear feet of flashing do you think you have in this?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Got the siding on and the corner trim.




























And I spent some time working on the upper door. The face of the door will be two layers. 1. is half inch plywood and 2. is the same T-111 siding I've been using. It will also be insulated framed with 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 lumber.










Then another layer pf plywood to support the metal lining.










I start the aluminum at the bottom and overlap all the joints like shingles on a roof so no moisture can get to the wood.










Then the sides.










Then the face. (all metal is held in place with aluminum nails)










The top piece is the same as the bottom except it laps over all the other pieces.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see a finished product.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

NICE JOB!!! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

With the top door completed, I began the bottom door. This is where I will load wood chips and adjust the heat without opening the big door and losing all the heat I built up. In order to have proper venting and air flow to the smoke stacks, I need a fresh air intake. I need to prevent unwanted intruders from entering the smoker (mice, wasps, etc) so I folded over the edges of metal window screen material and screwed to the inside face of the door and I added a set of hinges.










The front of the door as a floor register vent that I can open and close to adjust the air flow. The white metal around the outside edge of the door is aluminum angle use for suspended ceilings. It was just the right size and color and material for this job. It covers the cut edge of the siding and the edge of the aluminum I wrapped the door with.










Both doors get a weather-strip seal all around.










To make moving the smoker easier, I added steel casters. I don’t want rubber casters that will take a flat spot after sitting plus the hard rubber caster will eventually rot from exposure to the outside.










Then it was time to hang the doors.



















Just for grins (and because I would not be able to see myself) I set the timer on the camera and placed it inside the smoker to see how the door fits and looks from the inside. All seems well.










Now I will add a side table, door latches and build the cold smoking adaptor box. This project seems to be never ending.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks awesome so far!!!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Very cool !!!!


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> No, they seemed to be a bit too large and now that I have soveld the problem Its no big deal. Its the problem solving that takes up the most time. Actually doing it is not as bad.


found the parts at home Depot this morning for the stacks in 3"


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

hogasm said:


> found the parts at home Depot this morning for the stacks in 3"


For a 3" inline butterfly damper?? Your Home Depot is better than mine then. I looked at Menards, Ace Hardware, Home Depot, etc. Nobody had dampers for 3".


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome build cant wait for the final product keep up the good work


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

How much has this cost you so far? Looks too cool man! My uncle is a big chef and smoker kind of guy and would love this


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

wow , that is awesome !


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work, it looks great


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Still watching and waiting. That is a very nice smoker. You should be proud of that.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I added over-center catches to draw the door tight against the seal. The upper door gets two and the lower door gets one.



















Then drilled a hole for a heat probe. I will have one in the door and another digital remote version.



















Then I fired it up using two electric hot plates rated for 1000 watts each. I put a rack in to support the probe.



















The temp in my garage was 55F. It took over an hour to heat the inside to over 200F.










Then I took the legs off my propane turkey cooker and placed it inside to see how propane would fair.










And placed a heavy cast iron griddle used on Scout outings over the flame to act as a dissipater. 










In two minutes I was over 230F and I kept having to turn the burner down till it was just a faint flicker of a flame. This is no longer an electric smoker project. It is now a propane smoker project. This burner is rated at 45,000 BTU. I will shop for a lower rated burner and make accommodations for the hose to leave the smoker.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

After learning of a product called the “A-maze-n-smoker “ I have also scrapped the idea of an external smoke box and flexible dryer vent hose to deliver smoke for cold smoking things like cheese. After reading about the product, I made a few of my own. It’s a perforated metal box that is 6 x 6 inches with a maze if metal strips that is filled with sawdust and let to smolder in the smoke house without generating heat. It’s a freaking awesome thing.

Here are the parts I cut out before assembly. I used aluminum.










Then after cutting and bending.










Then riveted together.










The rivets act as legs to space it away from whatever it sits on so air can flow under it.










Then I filled it with sawdust and lit each end through the hole I cut. The store bought version claims it will smoke for 8 hours if lit on only one end. I lit mine on both ends just to see how it would work. It produced a lot of smoke. I lit it at 5:30 pm.










Here it is at 6:30










7:30










8:30










When it was burned out, I knocked it upside down and rinsed it with water. 









I’m really impressed by this thing. He sells it for $32. I will make a few more for myself. If you’re in the market for a very cool cold smoking, smoke generator, I would highly recommend checking his product out at.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking Real good.
Thanks for the viewing.
Raymond


----------



## FTMS (Jan 20, 2011)

This is quite the project, thanks


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

I wonder how planer chips would work in that thing? they are a little larger and you could make you own pretty easy with whatever flavor you wanted to smoke with


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

man thats a great smoker


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

So, are you going to tell us what the total cost has been so far? This thing looks awesome, and would be really interested in making one.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

jmann28 said:


> So, are you going to tell us what the total cost has been so far? This thing looks awesome, and would be really interested in making one.


"So far" is a moving target. It will be more meaningful as I near completion. I expect somewhere in the ballpark of $400 give or take .


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Rancid,
Is the sawdust damped before using it in your saw dust tray, or is it bone dry?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Its as dry as sawdust swept up from a concrete floor under my table saw. :wink:


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Sheeet thats cool !!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome job you are doing there.
Raymond


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks really nice!

Here's the one I'm going to build (hopefully).
Click here
It would be fun to make a smoke house like you're doing, but I don't have any place to keep it. lol
The website has quite a few different designs and ideas. Doesn't require very many parts either.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Im adding a side table to the smoker because when I carry racks of things to smoke, out to smoker, I need my hands free to open the door. The table will make it easier. I want the table removable without tools so I can store it inside the smoker when I’m not using it. Because I’m working on the outside of the smoker and it’s a nice day, I bought several varieties of local made cheese to cold smoke (it was 55 degrees this afternoon) (its good to live in the land of cheese) 

But first I needed some sawdust. I cut down a sugar maple 2 years ago so I passed a piece of it through my table saw until I had enough sawdust to smoke the cheese.










Then filled the smoke pan.










I took a big pan of ice out to the smoker about an hour before I wanted to use it. Since this is essentially a big, insulated cooler, the ice dropped the temp inside from 55 to 44. Then I cut the cheese. I’m smoking Cheddar, Swiss, Pepper Jack, String cheese and Cheese curds.











Then into the smoker with the sawdust pan.











While working on the side table I peeked at the one hour mark. I can't believe how much smoke that little pan makes. That thing rocks!










As I said, I want to remove the table without tools so I used a Dremmel tool to key-hole-slot the tops of all 4 holes.










Then screwed in large screws but left them sticking out a little more than the thickness of the bracket.










But enough about the table, its two hours later and the cheese is done. I emptied the sawdust pan to keep from choking and let the smoke clear.










The almost finished product.










I bagged it all separately and then placed all the bags in another gallon sized bag and put it in the fridge where it will sit for two weeks and we will enjoy when we have guests at Easter. Why? Everything I have read about smoking cheese says that if you try to eat the cheese right out of the smoker, it will taste like licking the bottom of an ash tray (I can only imagine what that would taste like) so the cheese has to mellow and absorb the smoke before it can be enjoyed……………………………… But being impatient, I sampled one of the cheese curds. Yup, ash tray, all the way. It was awful. If I had not read up on the subject, I would have thrown the whole lot in the trash, thinking I had done something wrong. It pays to study.


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

I never read anything about smoking cheese just did it, and darn it I threw the whole brick away cause it tasted like an ash tray. Lesson learned. Thanks!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is the saw dust pack tight in the trays?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Raymond 1 said:


> Is the saw dust pack tight in the trays?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


Not really. I sort of tap it a few times to settle it but that all.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be a test taster if you need one, LOL. 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

All I can say is WOW. I am very impressed. I think a person could use planed chips also if that person wanted to mess around and figure it out. Are you using your table saw to get all your saw dust. I believe we have the same type of table saw. Mine is a 10" Contractor Grade Table Saw made by Craftsmen. It takes two men to load it on a truck, add on table top expansion pieces.What is yours.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Rancid, What is the best size for racks? Where did you buy them? What kind of material are they made with?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

This is an excellent thread. Great job!


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats very nice. I helped a buddy make one out of an upright freezer. Tore out the plastic interior, kept the insulation, and lined it with stainless steel. I used to be a machinist, welder, fabricator, and had all the equipment available. It took us 6 hrs on a saturday to get'r done. It works the nuts, and I can't tell you how many 1000's of pounds of meat whent through that thing. You will enjoy that one just the same I'm sure.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you say you were passing out smoked cheese samples?:smile:


----------



## PastorRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you indicate that you used sugar maple sawdust to smoke the cheese?

I thought the best woods are either from fruit or nut trees.

Very nice build by the way.

Rod


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Back to working on the side table. I want a table that is easy to clean and removable without tools. I made a wooden frame that sits on the two shelf brackets and then covered it with plywood. Then I wraped it in aluminum. This is a heavier gauge than I used inside the smoker so it was a bit harder to bend.










The sheetmetal edge was a bit too sharp for my tastes so I put an edge of aluminum strip that is an 1/8 x 1 1/2. I held it in place with stainless steel screws since it will be exposed to salt and the elements.




























When not in use, it fits nicely in the smoker.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I was able to find a propane burner that I think will work well for this project. It has 3 separate burner rings with adjustable settings. I found it at Northern tool for $40. I hope to have it in a few days.










When I was going to use electric heat, I was content with the aluminum over wood smoke/heat chamber. Now that I will have open flame, (and the potential for flare ups) I have decided to line the lower chamber with ceramic tile. The biggest consideration is the temperature extremes. This smoker could be -10F one day and with me using it, 225F the next day. Because of this, I can’t line the chamber with ceramic using conventional methods. I have to allow for a large amount of thermal expansion. To account for this, I will loosely hold the tiles in place with a roofing product that is used for soffit and fascia. The Home Depot carries it under the name of “J” channel. Its made of aluminum. I will screw it to the side walls of the smoker. 










I used 12 inch by 12 inch tiles (.57 cents each). The tiles on the floor will not be in “j” channel and will be allowed to float.










Completed. This might be overkill but I think its cheap insurance against burning this thing to the ground.










I was going to use 16 inch tile so I bought a sample (.77 cents each) but ended up using the 12 inch. I will place the large 16 inch directly under the burner.










Lining the door with ceramic proved to be a bigger challenge due to the air vent. I used an abrasive cut-off blade in my 7 inch circular saw to cut the openings.










They will also be held in place with “J” channel.










The ceramic lined bottom chamber.










Once the burner arrives and I figure out where to run the propane line, I will have to cut a hole in a tile and the side of the smoker for the line to exit the smoker.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

While I’m waiting, I painted a sign. My Son named my first smoker “Old Smokey” and insisted I paint a crescent moon on the door. I can think of no reason to break with tradition so this smoke will be dubbed “Old Smokey II” and also bear the crescent moon. While taking pictures, a neighbor stopped over to ask how I got a permit to put an outhouse on my property? After a bit of explaining, he understood.

Here is what “Old Smokey II” looks like so far.





































Now I'm just waiting on the UPS delivery man and the burner.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I thought I was reading a thread on the smoke ring forum for a minute there. Nice work.


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I just found and read through this thread with great interest. Very nice work! So now I'm inspired, and all I need is "one more project"! Looking forward to see how the propane burner works out. 

Thanks for all the info and great pics.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

DAAAAAAANG! Rancid that thing is bichin! Good idea with the ceramic, a friend of mine had a nice wood frame one like that he lined with stainless sheet metal. Worked great. One day he came home to his neighbor hosing down a smoldering pile of chared smokehouse and saying "don't worry I got it". He now has one made of cinder block:wink:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems I am a poor cost estimator. I sat down with the receipts tonight and it came to $475. Still far less than the $4,000 commercial unit that didn’t do cold smoking and had fewer racks. It was a fun project and will produce many years worth of good eats..


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

You have way more talent than me. For 475 that's not bad. Hell, make me one and I'll come pick it up next time I drive up there.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

So how much aluminum did you end up using to line that thing?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> So how much aluminum did you end up using to line that thing?


3 10 foot rolls of 24 insh wide and 2 roles of 8 inch wide.

The propane burner arrived. It’s a heavy and durable piece of equipment. The only mod I made was cutting 2 inches off of the legs to lower it. Then I got some iron pipe and fittings so I don’t have to have any rubber regulator line inside the heat of the smoker.










Then a notch in a tile and a hole drilled through the side wall.










I’ve got gas.










I lit the smallest burner ring and let it burn to see how hot I could get it at its max setting. I brought the inside temp to 270F which is way hotter that anything I will be needing but I wanted to test out the door seal gasket and see if the whole thing would take the heat. Each burner is adjustable so I will be able to tweak the heat as I like and have extra to spare for when it below zero outside.

Time to put some meat in this thing.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is one of the coolest most inspirational badass threads of all-time. Awesome!


-Witty


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you got an item number for that burner?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_15490_15490


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice build Rancid! I am sure your neighbors and friends will help make sure you have plenty of meat to smoke. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stringnastick (Mar 8, 2008)

Awesome job. Totally enjoyed the thread. I have smoked meat for years with a small water pan, charcoal fired smoker and have been wanting to upgrade. This may be the answer. Thanks for putting your ideas here for us to enjoy.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

It was 39 degrees this afternoon so I took advantage and cold smoked some cheese, olives and salt.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Huh, never heard of smoked salt.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Your the man Rancid! You just took my old smoker to the next level. Looks all pro done up. Mine was just straight wood. I now have a new smoker, but have to wait till, the shop opens up to put it in. It cost a wee bit much for the avg joe to use, has electronic controls for smoke and moisture. Its a walk in. I will take pics and post as soon as I can. 

I help out at this shop, today we did bacon! Racks and racks of bacon. The best lookin bacon in the world! Later in the day was garlic coils and smokies.

Not trying to steal your thread Rancid but you got me all excited, plus all the smoke in the shop during the day. Overwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Rick O'Shea (Jun 14, 2009)

Brilliant!

Thanks for sharing Rancid.

I'll bet you don't watch much TV? Good going!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Rancid,
Good job. Do you know any companies in Canada, particularly around the Maritimes that sells burners like that?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

How long does it take to smoke the items you have on there today? How much does the cheese blocks weigh


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Raymond 1 said:


> Hey Rancid,
> Good job. Do you know any companies in Canada, particularly around the Maritimes that sells burners like that?
> Thanks,
> Raymond


I live in the USA but the internet may help you.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have looked and cannot fine anything that would do the job. I may have to order from Northern, the shipping is crazy.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Finally did a hot smoke in the new smoker. My oldest was home from college and wanted ribs. I used the 3-2-1 method. 3 hours over hickory smoke between 230 and 250F with Famous Dave’s rib rub. 2 hours wrapped in foil with apple juice at the same temp and then 1 hour smoked unwrapped with some Famous Dave’s BBQ sauce. 

This was the first smoking using chunks of Hickory and cast iron. They lasted a good long time and produced a great smelling smoke.



















They came out falling off the bone. Next weekend it will be whole chickens, ribs and sausage for out of town guests visiting for Easter.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Finally did a hot smoke in the new smoker. My oldest was home from college and wanted ribs. I used the 3-2-1 method. 3 hours over hickory smoke between 230 and 250F with Famous Dave’s rib rub. 2 hours wrapped in foil with apple juice at the same temp and then 1 hour smoked unwrapped with some Famous Dave’s BBQ sauce.
> 
> This was the first smoking using chunks of Hickory and cast iron. They lasted a good long time and produced a great smelling smoke.
> 
> They came out falling off the bone. Next weekend it will be whole chickens, ribs and sausage for out of town guests visiting for Easter.


OMG!... my mouth is watering! Those look SOOOOOO good!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Hot smoke*

Hello ,
Are the ribs ready to eat right out of the smoker? I may sound stupid but I have never smoked meat before? Is it similar to cooking with a BBQ except you are cooking with hot smoke that is at a certain temperature for a certain amount of time? 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Loggingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

My brother in law gave me a metal drum that I planned to use as a firebox for a smoker. I built a smoker similar to yours, stuffed a bunch of sausage, and fired it up. After a few hours, decided to move the sausage around a bit to evenly smoke everything. I washed my hands after messing w the sausage and they would not come clean! I realized that bro-in-laws drum had a plastic lining! Everything was ruined! That was 10 years ago. Felt like a real genius!


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Finally did a hot smoke in the new smoker. My oldest was home from college and wanted ribs. I used the 3-2-1 method. 3 hours over hickory smoke between 230 and 250F with Famous Dave’s rib rub. 2 hours wrapped in foil with apple juice at the same temp and then 1 hour smoked unwrapped with some Famous Dave’s BBQ sauce.
> 
> This was the first smoking using chunks of Hickory and cast iron. They lasted a good long time and produced a great smelling smoke.
> 
> ...


Dude.........I just caught my self eating my keyboard


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> This was the first smoking using chunks of Hickory and cast iron. They lasted a good long time and produced a great smelling smoke.


Do you soak your wood before use? Just curious if the amount of smoke would be different between wood that is wet and wood that is dry. I have always soaked the chunks and they seem to smolder for a long time but there does not seem to be much smoke.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Nice job! Gives me a lot of ideas. What did you use for insulating, just stuff from home depot?


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

awesome


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

That's a great smoke ring on those ribs. Well done!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I Have some out of town guests for Easter. Some from upstate and one from Alabama and my Boy home from college so I fired up the smoker with some big ole hickory chunks.























































Living the high life.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

Holy cow that looks delicious!!! I have an old single door fridge I think I'm gonna make a cold smoker out of. I love the cheese and salt!!!


----------



## snowhill (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a nice looking smoker. i would like to see a pic with some smoke rooling out.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

snowhill said:


> That is a nice looking smoker. i would like to see a pic with some smoke rooling out.


x2, But in MY back yard with my venison in it, Thanks in advance for making the smoker for me Rancid, and don't feal compelled to deliever it to me I can pick it up.


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

Awesome job showing us how you get it done - as usual
Thanks for the very detailed learning experience


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

An old metal refrigarator works great too


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

just drive down through IL and drop that thing off for me lol

great lookin smoker and the food coming outta it looks great


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Spatchcock chicken is the only way to cook them on the grill or smoker - very nice. Did you brine it first?

3-2-1 method works as a great starting point. Each smoker is a little different and sometimes you have to play with them ratios some. I like my ribs with a little more pull on them so they usually come off a little sooner.

Thinking I may have to pick up a brisket this week, I have been craving some for a while now. Brisket, shrimp, ABT's, and one of my favs is chicken thighs. Brine them for a few hours first and OMG.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

A little over a month ago the folks from Deer and Deer Hunting Magazine contacted me and asked if they could use my smoker project for their magazine to drive folks to their forum where I kept a blog like I did here. I see Its on page 10 of the latest issue.


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats you did an awsome build


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

What a great project. I bet you really proud seeing your idea in a magazine... :thumbs_up


----------



## Geerman (Jan 27, 2011)

You are a much handier man than me, looks great. Get into some pork sholder and brisket next. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I’m way ahead of ya. Since the trees have already budded out and I know some of the apple trees at the back of the Crabtree compound need trimming, I killed two birds with one stone.










There is a soon-to-be Bacon palooza pictorial coming at some point and I plan to use apple wood so it will be ready when the time comes. This is more than enough for today.










Then all the butts get a rub down



















Then into the new smoker for the day. With honest to God fire and wood and heat and smoke and stuff.



















The half way point.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

After 8 hours in the smoker, the pork butts were ready for pulling. 










Pulling pork is a perpetual pain in the posterior and something I wanted to speed up so I went to Ace hardware and bought a cast iron floor drain (like you probably have in your basement floor) a few 3/8 bolts and nuts and a 12 inch long bolt to make the perfect pork puller.




















I invited the folks from Youtube over to have some pork and to video the perfect pork puller in action. The pork is only minutes out of the smoker and very hot. You will notice the steam. The Youtube folks were nice and all but they sure can eat. Click below to watch the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqHytg7Rk2U


I only pulled two of the butts, the other 3 will be vacuum sealed and frozen for another day. Then I added just a splash of BBQ sauce to the two I pulled and mixed it tp.










Add some beans, potato salad, a bun and a big frosty beverage and call it day.


----------



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice. Makes me hungry for pulled pork.


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Lookin good RC

Konk


----------



## Durbs22 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Oops*

Awesome job, Fish in the summer might be a good idea. :darkbeer:


----------



## nbaker (Oct 3, 2007)

looks great! there is a tread on the mathews forums where a guy from ND did a smoker build similar to this but he didn't have all your nice "extras/upgrades" very nice job!


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice. I have five 250 gallon LP tanks waiting for me to get to work. Been sitting outside for 3 yrs now


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Rancid, Love the pork puller! Another question, when you smoke the olives, do you have to wait the 2 weeks like with the cheese? If so, how do you store them? Do you put them back in the original jar with the juice? Thanks for doing this for us. I won't be going this extravagant with my first smoker. I am going to start with one of the UDM types. I really do like your smoker but I want to start out small to see if the fam will like it. Again, thank you for the inspiration, Mike.


----------



## Dmb41loud (Aug 23, 2004)

looks like i need to start playing with the tiny smoker that I bought 2 weeks ago. but I am thinking that I am going to try a UBS. your work looks really good.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

HardWayMike said:


> Rancid, Love the pork puller! Another question, when you smoke the olives, do you have to wait the 2 weeks like with the cheese? If so, how do you store them? Do you put them back in the original jar with the juice? Thanks for doing this for us. I won't be going this extravagant with my first smoker. I am going to start with one of the UDM types. I really do like your smoker but I want to start out small to see if the fam will like it. Again, thank you for the inspiration, Mike.


I stored them back in the same jar and juice. I wated just 3 days to try them. I liked the taste, others did not.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> After 8 hours in the smoker, the pork butts were ready for pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those top pictures look like lumps of coal or turds, is that where the smoke comes from or the end product? If its food it looks like uneatable leather or turds not a very good out come on the out house smoker!!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

So with the smoking you've done so far, do you think the 2-3"stacks are about right or would 1-4" stack have been sufficient?


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks GREAT! Very professional job!


----------



## bpait (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome job! Thanks for the lesson and wonderful pictures of the project and delicious food!


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Archer917 said:


> Those top pictures look like lumps of coal or turds, is that where the smoke comes from or the end product? If its food it looks like uneatable leather or turds not a very good out come on the out house smoker!!!


You don't do much smoking do ya???? Excellent smoker. Rancid, you did a fine job.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome job, Rancid.... Inspirational.. I am going to build something like this for myself, hope its okay...lol

B~


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome smoker!! Archer917, one bite of that bark on those pork butts and you will know heaven!! Currently working on a RF towable smoker/cooker myself.


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

You might want to put a crossbar in the top to support meat hooks in case you want to do a ham or hind 1/4 of a small deer.


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but can anyone tell me where you put the cast iron skillet with the wood chunks for the hot smoke? The propane still has to be run to maintain heat right? So are the wood chunks lit separately? Thanks.


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

You put the chip pan above the heat source.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

very nice work


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn, now the pics don't show up. I don't suppose there is way to get Rancid to upgrade his photobucket subscription? Especially since he's banned from AT?

This sucks cause I was going to make this my winter project. I don't suppose anybody out there was smart enough to download all of the photos? If so, let me know, I'd like to get them.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> Damn, now the pics don't show up. I don't suppose there is way to get Rancid to upgrade his photobucket subscription? Especially since he's banned from AT?
> 
> This sucks cause I was going to make this my winter project. I don't suppose anybody out there was smart enough to download all of the photos? If so, let me know, I'd like to get them.


Weird, I look at this thread in Tapatalk and the pics show up. 



Sent using smoke signals.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy hell thank you for bumping this thread... This is most outrageously awesome DIY build I think I've ever seen. I wish I had the skill and patience to build something remotely close to that!


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey you ever smoked summer sausage ? (Cold) does it work with the casings? If so for how long? Wish i would been on this forum earlier I could of sent u a three inch damper ! I'm a heating and cooling guy so if anyone needs help with the metal work email me


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Soak the chips in water for a few days to they will smoke longer


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

May have to change my mind about the pizza oven i was going to build. 

GREAT job!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't even like smoked meat but that is one impressive build well done!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no idea what RC did to get canned, but this place is definitely worse off for his absence.

rules are rules, but you don't shoot your golden geese. the BBC recently made this mistake with Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Archer917 said:


> Those top pictures look like lumps of coal or turds, is that where the smoke comes from or the end product? If its food it looks like uneatable leather or turds not a very good out come on the out house smoker!!!


You're from TN and have never soon a smoked pork butt or shoulder!? This is pretty funny.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

excellent work!


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Rancid you are my new hero ... I love smokin food , however I'm not nearly as gifted crafter as you ... Nicely done


----------

